

Should bitcoin’s price be determined by users or speculators? - pier0
http://rt.com/op-edge/bitcoin-exchange-speculative-market-619/

======
jstanley
"It’s hard to say if a speculative market will ever emerge for bitcoin."

I would say it's pretty easy to say: a speculative market has already emerged.
Mt.Gox is already an exchange that allows you to place orders at market price.
I'm not really sure what the article is trying to say.

------
chaetodon
a speculator is also (a certain type of) user.

